# Thermometer



## Chefmjg4635 (Aug 12, 2021)

I am looking at getting a new meat thermometer. Since ny char broil wants to read 200 degrees, when its bot even in the meat. Would like to get a Bluetooth thermometer. Any suggestions on a good one
                           Mike


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 12, 2021)

Ink bird is a sponsor here. They make quality therms.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 12, 2021)

Go one step further... Inkbird wifi thermometer. Check the temp of meat even when you have to run up the road for last minute items. Had mine almost a year. I love it. Also check with Miya (Inkbird on here) in a direct message, she might have a coupon code for you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2021)

This seems like a good deal...JJ






						Hi there, I'd like to share the Bluetooth Grill BBQ Meat Thermometer & Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P with you.
					

Key features: 1. Bluetooth Control & Instant Read 2. The BBQ digital thermometer IBT-4XS (Temp Range：32° F ~ 572 ° F )and Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P （ Temp Range：-58℉ ~ 572℉）. Calibration from-5℉~5℉ with high accuracy ± 1℃/±2℉ & Temp range of -58℉ ~ 572℉. 3. The Bluetooth smoker thermometer...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Kaug23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Inkbird WIFI definitely.   My first brisket, I was watching it like a hawk while driving my wife to Costco. Got back to the house as it reached 205, not a minute to spare.


----------

